# Hello from the Garden State



## EOS (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey everyone.... I'm eos... I hail from the land of New Jersey... I've had a fascination with Mantids for as long as I can remember. I've had success reproducing the common Mantid (Chinese Mantid I believe) in the past few years. This year, I've had success in mating just before the cold weather came.

Mated Sept 16







She laid her ooth On the 3rd of October.






This is the proud mommy a few days ago






I'm here to broaden my knowledge of these awesome aliens on earth  

Cheers!


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 12, 2008)

HEY, It's a fellow New Jersian!

Pretty awesome about the chinese mating, they were my first species to breed. Completely adore them.

If you're looking for any exotics you can probaby contact me, it'll keep shipping costs way down.


----------



## EOS (Oct 12, 2008)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> HEY, It's a fellow New Jersian! Pretty awesome about the chinese mating, they were my first species to breed. Completely adore them.
> 
> If you're looking for any exotics you can probaby contact me, it'll keep shipping costs way down.


Sweet Deal, man... Whereabouts in NJ? I'm up north in Jersey City.

I'll probably need to read up and get my feet a little wetter before I jump into getting any exotics. But I'll keep you in mind. Thanks.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 12, 2008)

EOS said:


> Sweet Deal, man... Whereabouts in NJ? I'm up north in Jersey City.I'll probably need to read up and get my feet a little wetter before I jump into getting any exotics. But I'll keep you in mind. Thanks.


My first real mantis in the hobby was an adult male orchid.  

I'm round woodbridge. Not really all to far.

Well whenever you feel ready just pm me. I'll tell you what I have.  (I sell 'em cheap too.)


----------



## EOS (Oct 13, 2008)

Awesome! My girlfriend lives by sayreville so I'm always around that area.

I may have to take you up on your offer soon. I've had a spare 12x12x18 Exo-Terra that's been in my basement for months just waiting to get new occupants


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum, from lovely fall in OHIO :lol:


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 13, 2008)

EOS said:


> Awesome! My girlfriend lives by sayreville so I'm always around that area.I may have to take you up on your offer soon. I've had a spare 12x12x18 Exo-Terra that's been in my basement for months just waiting to get new occupants


Wow, that's pretty close. :lol: 

Well when you're ready pm me and I can tell ya' what I have. If you don't like any of them I can give you a couple of websites, and really good breeders.


----------



## EOS (Oct 13, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum, from lovely fall in OHIO :lol:


Thanks, Hibiscusmile  



Mantis_Whisper said:


> Wow, that's pretty close. :lol: Well when you're ready pm me and I can tell ya' what I have. If you don't like any of them I can give you a couple of websites, and really good breeders.


Cool man.... Don't worry, I'm more than sure that I'll get one from you from seeing your signature


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello from san diego welcome!


----------



## Rick (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Headspace (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey there EOS, welcome to the forum. And Mantis Whisper-I live in NJ as well (Bergen County). I PMed you awhile ago asking about the legal issues (if any) surrounding Ghost Mantids in NJ; I guess my PM disappeared into the ether.

I raise Chinese Mantids as well; they seem to be pretty common in this area of the country.


----------



## EOS (Oct 14, 2008)

Headspace said:


> Hey there EOS, welcome to the forum. And Mantis Whisper-I live in NJ as well (Bergen County). I PMed you awhile ago asking about the legal issues (if any) surrounding Ghost Mantids in NJ; I guess my PM disappeared into the ether.I raise Chinese Mantids as well; they seem to be pretty common in this area of the country.


Thanks. IMO legal issues are only if you get caught  

I don't even think we were supposed to take our mantids out of the wild. lol But in reality I think we're helping them reproduce so we're not harming anything..... right? I mean, they ARE native in these parts.


----------



## Headspace (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm one of those types who likes to keep things above board. Specially when it gets discussed on the internet.

Tenodera aren't really native to this part of the country, but they were introduced in the Philadelphia area more than 100 years ago and continue to maintain a population in New England. I guess a better term would be a naturalized species. I've seen them in New Jersey and also in the midwestern US. And you can always find oothecae.


----------



## EOS (Oct 14, 2008)

True. Naturalized is more like it. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 14, 2008)

Headspace said:


> Mantis Whisper-I live in NJ as well (Bergen County). I PMed you awhile ago asking about the legal issues (if any) surrounding Ghost Mantids in NJ; I guess my PM disappeared into the ether.


Oh real sorry about that. I remember writing a reply, don't remember if I sent it. Though it basically went along the lines of "I don't know."

I'm pretty sure any exotic is illegal in jersey... but the laws are really vauge about it. Though I'd think you'd be fine with the ghosts, since it's not like you're running up to the rangers and showing your mantises. Most people are worried about other things than mantises. Also... most people tend to think they are extinct... which is kinda sad.


----------



## Headspace (Oct 14, 2008)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> Oh real sorry about that. I remember writing a reply, don't remember if I sent it. Though it basically went along the lines of "I don't know."I'm pretty sure any exotic is illegal in jersey... but the laws are really vauge about it. Though I'd think you'd be fine with the ghosts, since it's not like you're running up to the rangers and showing your mantises. Most people are worried about other things than mantises. Also... most people tend to think they are extinct... which is kinda sad.


I think it comes from that urban myth about it being illegal to kill them, which I think is kind of funny. Not only are they fairly common in the state (especially when you get to the more rural areas like Sussex county) but there's never been a law that I'm aware of that prohibits you from killing them. I always hear about "oh, isn't it illegal to kill them?" from so many people.

New Jersey has always had its share of vague laws.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 14, 2008)

Headspace said:


> I think it comes from that urban myth about it being illegal to kill them, which I think is kind of funny. Not only are they fairly common in the state (especially when you get to the more rural areas like Sussex county) but there's never been a law that I'm aware of that prohibits you from killing them. I always hear about "oh, isn't it illegal to kill them?" from so many people.New Jersey has always had its share of vague laws.


Yep, that one never gets old. I heard it was started by some farmers in an attempt to save them from massive slaughter. It was a fake law or something.

I bougth one of my mantids into school and a girl thought it was a lizard. :huh: 

New Jersey is vauge in general. :mellow:


----------



## EOS (Oct 15, 2008)

Vague or not... I love it here  

Where else do you turn right to go left? LOL


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

